# Chocolate fountain for Halloween party



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi everyone, My daughter just bought me a chocolate fountain for my bday, so of course my first thought was how do I make it Haloween-ish, lol. Has anyone tried adding candy coloring to the chocolate to make it red, i.e. bloody looking? I know I could always use white chcocolate and dye it, but I really would like to use milk choc. Also, does anyone have any ideas for Halloween themed dippers? So far all I have thought of is making small witch finger cookies. Any ideas appreciated. Thanks!

Kim


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

well, I have read about using them with Caramel.
and caramel and apples are pretty Halloweenish


----------



## Hazbabu (Sep 1, 2006)

If you try it with food coloring I think you need to use paste or gel food coloring as regular liquid food coloring makes the chocolate a funky consistency. Chocolate does not like water!

I can't imagine why it wouldn't work. I've always wanted to do orange but end up doing chocolate "Voodo Fondoo" every year.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I had been thinking that if I got my hands on one cheap I'd use it with those red candy melts and have a "blood" fountain. I have no idea about dying milk chocolate, though. Dippers...hmmm....someone else said they use cake (pound? angelfood? can't remember). You could use those pumpkin cupcake pans to make cake for dipping. I even saw one for mini pumpkins at Joann's yesterday, that'd be perfect and bite-sized.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm doing a chocolate fountain this year for my Bewitched Bash. In fact, I'm using it to lure my witchy women into my den (because they tend to clump up in the living room). I'm just using the standard milk chocolate, but these are my dipping ideas so far:

pound cake, apples, pears, marshmallows, pretzel sticks, and of course strawberries

If anyone has more suggestions, I'd love to hear. It'll be the only thing in the den on my antique sideboard, so I really want a full set of choices on little plates all over.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

sweetstodiefor

I think this is the link to where I had my little fountain. Scroll down its toward the bottom. It was a lot of fun!

I wanted to mention that now with these new edible fruit arrangements you could really have a spectacular looking table. The fruit arrangements are the newest thing where the fruit is cut and shaped to look like a floral arrangement. They really look great on a buffet table with a chocolate fountain & everything is ready to go: the fruit is already on a skewer.

Muf


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

We're going to do a chocolate fountain this year -thanks for the great ideas. I might just have to check into those edible fruit arrangements.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

If you want red the best thing to do is dye the white chocolate red. Milk chocolate is not going to be the color you want. I will have two this year. One with white chocolate and one with milk. I will just be using pound cake, pretzels, strawberries, marshmallows, oreos, and nutter butters cookies. I will have so many other halloween looking foods and candies on the table...I will have a candy bar as well with these great halloween labels that Rikki made for me, that I dont think I need to have Halloween looking dippers. I think if you have other halloween foods not everything has to be halloween looking. So if you cant think of anything else (though the witchie fingers are a great idea) dont sweat it.
Instead maybe focus on making the trays the dippers are on more halloween looking, and focus on the table decor, that might help


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

I made meringue bones and used them as dippers also. Also, those marshamallow ghosts are fun, jab them with a skewer and stick other end into pumpkin to display. I've used the chocolate fountain 2 years, but I'm retiring it this year. We decorated it by putting a vine wreath around the base and orange lights underneath, with orange tissue on top, to make it look like it was on fire below. I have a picture I can post if I can find it.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

never tried this just something i saw on a tv show. chocolate dipped potato chips..they took the ridged potato chips & dipped them half way in the chocolate. they looked good but i wonder how they taste.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

S & S I just wanted to say, I'm a professional chocolatier and these chocolate dipped potato chips have been around for sometime. I have never tasted them but they are a pretty popular item with the pro candymakers that do gourmet type chocolates. The price tag on them is also pretty good! Lots of caterers using them on sweet table trays.


Muf


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

thanks muffy..good to know the caterers are using them. i'm curious as to what they taste like so i might have to try them.


----------



## blackbutterflyRN (Aug 16, 2008)

ive had them from a candy shop that specializes in chocolate covered potato chips...i was skeptical before i tried them but they are SOOOOO good!!! very addicting!


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

All great ideas, thanks for the input everyone. I think I will just concentrate more on making the display look Halloween-ish as opposed to trying to come up with Halloween type dippers. All of my other food is Halloween related so it should be fine. Haven't decided on the coloring thing, I might just try a small batch and see how it turns out. I'm such a chocoholic that using white choc. is unimaginable to me, lol! 

Kim


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

marsham said:


> I made meringue bones and used them as dippers also. Also, those marshamallow ghosts are fun, jab them with a skewer and stick other end into pumpkin to display. I've used the chocolate fountain 2 years, but I'm retiring it this year. We decorated it by putting a vine wreath around the base and orange lights underneath, with orange tissue on top, to make it look like it was on fire below. I have a picture I can post if I can find it.


I tried to make meringe bones for my wedding last halloween and they didn't work. They became so brittle I couldn't get them off the parchment (or was it wax) paper. How did you get yours to work? I also tried to make some spiders but really only ended up with spider bits broken legs etc  they all looked good before i tried to remove them.


----------



## ldogg53 (May 23, 2008)

I would think that with the milk chocolate you could add some Chambaord and red food coloring and wind up with a tasty mix that is more of that deep maroon colored blood....


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Gothikren said:


> I tried to make meringe bones for my wedding last halloween and they didn't work. They became so brittle I couldn't get them off the parchment (or was it wax) paper. How did you get yours to work? I also tried to make some spiders but really only ended up with spider bits broken legs etc  they all looked good before i tried to remove them.


Gothikren, I have made them 2 or 3 years and they always came out great. They do get sticky in the humidity when I leave them out though. I bake them at about 200 degrees for at least 1 hour, maybe longer, until they feel hard. I use parchment and they slide right off. I think they do become brittle the longer they bake. Maybe you did use wax paper and that was the culprit.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

*pic of fountain*

This our messy fountain. We also made those pumpkins out of peanut butter and sugar, (like buckeyes) and they were fantastic with the chocolate, like Reeses peanut butter cups.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

marsham said:


> This our messy fountain. We also made those pumpkins out of peanut butter and sugar, (like buckeyes) and they were fantastic with the chocolate, like Reeses peanut butter cups.


*
Love the little pumpkin idea!!! Would you mind giving the recipe?? I mean is it equal parts Peanut butter to sugar or something else. Also here's a tip to anyone who has never done a fountain before. Add a little vegetable oil to the chocolate, this will keep it running smooth and from clumping*


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

The recipe for those pumpkins was borrowed from some book. You need :1 stick butter, 112 oz. jar peanut butter, 1 box confectioners sugar, red and yellow food coloring, tube of green icing. 
Melt the butter in a large bowl and add drops of red and yellow food coloring until the butter has a nice orange color. Add peanut butter and sugar and mix with wooden spoon until a doughlike consistency is achieved. Shape into small balls. Use a toothpick to make ridges on the balls to look like pumpkins. Add dollop of green icing on top for a stem. Makes 15 to 20 depending on size. You can make them in advance, refrigerate or freeze them.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Oh yes, one more thing, the next morning we dipped the leftover pumpkins in the extra chocolate in the fountain, freeze them to harden, and wow, a great Reeses imitation. And for sure on adding the oil to the chocolate, it's necessary to get it to flow. There is a great web site devoted to chocolate lovers with all kinds of hints, Chocoley Home- Gourmet chocolate ingredients for spectacular chocolate creations


----------



## lindanpcola (May 25, 2008)

*Cinnamon Fondue*

I havent tried this but it came with my fountian recipe of the month
Cinnamon Fondue ​6c light corn syrup
4c sugar
1c water
1c cinnamon candies
Bring 1st 3 ingredients to full boil.Add the red hots.Boil till 220f allow to cool slighly before adding to fountian
Run on high heat! Thin with water if necessary
Dipping items 
Apples Pears Saltwater taffy rice krispie treats meringue bones marshmallow ghosts
Lindanpcola


----------



## greatpumpking (Aug 18, 2008)

Be careful with red food coloring. You have to add ALOT of it to get a good blood red color, and it can add a funny taste to food. Your better off using orange color, you only need a little bit to get a nice halloween orange. you can have orange white chocolate fountain and "black" dark Chcolate fountain.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

marsham said:


> The recipe for those pumpkins was borrowed from some book. You need :1 stick butter, 112 oz. jar peanut butter, 1 box confectioners sugar, red and yellow food coloring, tube of green icing.
> Melt the butter in a large bowl and add drops of red and yellow food coloring until the butter has a nice orange color. Add peanut butter and sugar and mix with wooden spoon until a doughlike consistency is achieved. Shape into small balls. Use a toothpick to make ridges on the balls to look like pumpkins. Add dollop of green icing on top for a stem. Makes 15 to 20 depending on size. You can make them in advance, refrigerate or freeze them.


THANKS! What a great idea. I love your messy chocolate fountain too.


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

EvilMel said:


> THANKS! What a great idea. I love your messy chocolate fountain too.


Correction to the pumkin recipe: It should read one 12 ounce jar peanut butter. It looks like 112 ounces-way too much!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I thought that sounded like a ton. I was imagining some gigantic jar of peanut butter.


----------

